# any good suggestions re fibro diet?



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

does anyone have any good suggestions re fibro diet?just diagnosed about 7 weeks ago,referred to a special fibro clinic but stilll havent gotten in yet.Any feedback would be helpful,thanks!!!!


----------

